# Simple Question



## SunshineGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

I want to have felted soap in  my line. I only do MP soaps right now can i felt MP soap?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes. I haven't done it myself (DH hates the way felt feels), but I remembered this tutorial from back when I did M&P.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/fuzzy-felted-soap-balls/

Edited to say I saw somewhere on there where someone else asked the question. It was bookmarked in my M&P folder.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

I searched but didnt see anythng but thanks. this is a great day in my world lol.


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Sep 19, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing, glad you posted!


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2015)

Tutorials that mention M&P soaps as being fine to felt over (but the tuts aren't very good) --
http://www.ehow.com/how_6655814_make-felted-soap.html
http://library.essentialwholesale.com/diy-felted-soap/

MUCH better tutorial overall about felting over soap -- http://sallybea.hubpages.com/hub/wet-felted-soap-tutorial The author even felts a bar of Pears soap -- not exactly M&P, but it's somewhat related. She also lays out the wool in a better way than most people who do felted soap tuts. The way she does it allows the wool to do a better job of felting evenly


----------

